# How safe are antipsychotics?



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

'As Stip noted in his 2002 paper, there is no compelling evidence in the literature that antipsychotics improve long-term outcomes. The relapse studies do not provide such evidence, and there is no other body of research that does. However, as can be seen in this paper, there is a history of science, stretching across six decades, that consistently tells of a medical treatment that, in the aggregate, does more harm than good. '

http://www.madinamerica.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/The-Case-Against-Antipsychotics.pdf


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

Zed said:


> 'As Stip noted in his 2002 paper, there is no compelling evidence in the literature that antipsychotics improve long-term outcomes. The relapse studies do not provide such evidence, and there is no other body of research that does. However, as can be seen in this paper, there is a history of science, stretching across six decades, that consistently tells of a medical treatment that, in the aggregate, does more harm than good. '
> 
> http://www.madinamerica.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/The-Case-Against-Antipsychotics.pdf


The problem with drugs like these is that the makers and doctors don't fully understand how they work in the brain. They basically just randomly activates and deactivates various neurotransmitters in the brain and for the most part* have a positive outcome for the people that try them but they don't really understand how they work. I would say it's rather risky to artificially mess around with your brain chemicals in order to feel better. The body always tries to stay in balance so in my opinion it's better to just avoid them and get enough vitamins and other building blocks so that the body can do it's job - because the body know what's best for itself.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I haven't read the paper, but the author seems to be a key person of the antipsychiatry movement, so I would be careful about this paper:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/54714-psychiatry-is-a-fraud-is-all-about-control/


----------



## 999661 (May 10, 2016)

All of the medications will have their undesirable effects in one way or another and impair our hability to function as humans beings. Thats why i dont use them, and do not recomend for anyone to choose meds as a long term solution. Hopefully more and more people and psychiatrist/psychologist will understand most mental illnesses are part of human experience that can be healed naturally without the use of medication


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

"I WONDER" ..............are diabetes meds and cancer meds and antibiotics and pain medicines and flu medicines and coca cola and candy and vegetables sprayed with pesticicdes and the drinking water from our taps and anti perspirants we spray on ourselves and the make up thats tested on animals and the mcdonalds we all eat and the tv we watch and the crap we read on the internet, and the beer we drink and the meat we eat from sketchy abattoirs and the radioactive oceans we swim in etc etc etc blah blah blah.........I wonder are all these things safe?????????????????/

Stop scare mongering and live life!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

It



eddy1886 said:


> "I WONDER" ..............are diabetes meds and cancer meds and antibiotics and pain medicines and flu medicines and coca cola and candy and vegetables sprayed with pesticicdes and the drinking water from our taps and anti perspirants we spray on ourselves and the make up thats tested on animals and the mcdonalds we all eat and the tv we watch and the crap we read on the internet, and the beer we drink and the meat we eat from sketchy abattoirs and the radioactive oceans we swim in etc etc etc blah blah blah.........I wonder are all these things safe?????????????????/
> 
> Stop scare mongering and live life!!!!!!!!


It's not about scare mongering. It's about being informed and making informed choices.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

TDX said:


> I haven't read the paper, but the author seems to be a key person of the antipsychiatry movement, so I would be careful about this paper:


Of course you'll jump in and say 'be careful about this paper' because you'll take that line with anyone who challenges the efficacy of western medication.

You have an agenda on this forum and that is to promote meds and try and discredit anyone that even slightly disagrees with you. Well, I have an agenda too, and that's to encourage to people to become informed about the choices they make when it comes to their physical and mental health.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I've had DP for 23 years, I wouldn't have made it without meds. I agree though there's major drawbacks when it comes to meds. But what advise do you give to that 15 year old kid who hasn't left his room in 6 months because he's absolutely terrified to go outside?

I'd tell him to go see a doctor or a psychiatrist and I bet 9 times out of 10 they would put him on something.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> You have an agenda on this forum and that is to promote meds and try and discredit anyone that even slightly disagrees with you. Well, I have an agenda too, and that's to encourage to people to become informed about the choices they make when it comes to their physical and mental health.


In the first sentence replace "You" with "I" and "meds" with "dissociative disorders psychotherapy and alternative treatments" and in the second sentence "I" with "You". Then your statement is true.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

generally doctors avoid prescribing antipsychotics right off the bat (except, I expect, for people whose primary symptom is psychosis). this is because there are some serious and sometimes permanent side effects, though they are rare and permanent consequences can be avoided with adequate monitoring.

from an academic standpoint, I have significant misgivings about this article. much of it feels quite poorly fleshed out, to me, and it does not appear to come from a peer-reviewed source. I also feel that there is a very distinct bias when it comes to explaining the metadata they extracted. were I to turn in a similar paper, I would most likely get a C at best.

medication is not a cure-all. it does not work for everyone. it can sometimes exacerbate symptoms or result in distressing side-effects. but any doctor worth their salt is well aware of that and should proceed accordingly.

oftentimes the goal of psychiatric medication is not to "fix" or "cure" the person, but to help increase their overall functionality. and yes, oftentimes a person will remain on psychiatric medication for a very long time, once they find one that actually does increase their functionality. some people are deeply distressed or even repulsed by that notion. I tend to take issue with those people. you're welcome to come fight me.


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Zed, please don't pretend that you aren't a zealot of your own variety! I agree that medicine is a last resort. What of people who are bipolar and take meds to stave off their suicidal depression? Should they ditch the meds and kill themselves?

You're famous for sending people very nasty PMs - here's your message to me:

'You know what?.. I was going to have a go at you for calling me an offensive idiot.. then I read your topic "Pharmaceutical advice'. Looks like you've got more troubles than you'll be able to manage anyway.. I prefer to just let you suffer without stirring the pot. Reading through some of what you've written, you obviously don't have much insight into what this disorder is or why you've got it - 2 rather essential pieces of information if you want to heal.

Good luck with plying yourself with useless meds matey! You'll soon see for yourself what I mean about the 'toxic cocktail', though of course you'll never admit it...
Your arrogance will get you nowhere.
Good bye and get fucked.'

If this is the peak of your spiritual enlightenment I'd suggest that you don't really have a leg to stand on. Your agenda and attitude stink and speak for themselves.


Zed said:


> Of course you'll jump in and say 'be careful about this paper' because you'll take that line with anyone who challenges the efficacy of western medication.
> 
> You have an agenda on this forum and that is to promote meds and try and discredit anyone that even slightly disagrees with you. Well, I have an agenda too, and that's to encourage to people to become informed about the choices they make when it comes to their physical and mental health.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I think they're helpful in really out-of-control situations like mania, severe depression, and psychosis. Beyond that, they don't seem to improve quality of life. Some people feel that they are more depressed and tired on the medication. Others have adverse reactions like weight gain, akathisia, dystonia...


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dude, this wasn't a 'fabricated PM' and it'd be pointless nonsense to do such a thing. What would my agenda be? I don't want to start drama about it but be honest with people. I don't dismiss your perspective towards meds - that's fine, I held that perspective once too. There are plenty of legitimate concerns out there about pharmaceuticals, many of which I share. I'm asking you politely to curb your dogma towards them. There is no pure or righteous way of getting rid of DP and some drugs are documented as having helped some people who have waited years without relief. Call me an sentimental optimist, but that's enough for me not to reject them out of hand universally. Please try to be open minded towards others' troubles, we're all in this together but not all in exactly the same way.



Zed said:


> I don't know what your motivation is for fabricating offensive PM's and posting them up here. Looks like some attempt to discredit me, but I'm not really interested in your lies. I have far better ways to spend me time thank you.
> 
> When you posted this same so-called PM a while back I honestly just couldn't be bothered entering into this kind of rubbish. It's all too juvenile for me...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Antipsychotics are extremely effective because they down regulate the same receptor that drugs upregulate which could explain why dpdr feels like being on drugs.

In a week on Seroquel I was able to reduce my symptoms exponentially.


----------

